# Family Related Technique Listing



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a list of all the Family Related Techniques.
There was a poster of them by Skip Hancock on our studio wall.  
I'm currently on my own, and don't have a copy.
I am going to design my own "Long Form 10", including every technique plus its extension, and am going to group them this way.
Anyone know where I can find a listing on the web?

Or, if someone thinks a better theme would be appropriate, by all means let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2004)

DeilGyre said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a list of all the Family Related Techniques.
> There was a poster of them by Skip Hancock on our studio wall.
> I'm currently on my own, and don't have a copy.
> I am going to design my own "Long Form 10", including every technique plus its extension, and am going to group them this way.
> ...


You could always buy another poster. :uhyeah: 
Sean


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

The poster was taken down.
Actually, Skip's approach to teaching spontaneity doesn't closely follow that idea anymore. Last time I checked, it was more along the lines of Master Key movements; Hammer, Thrust, Whip, Launch.
And doing a form like this might be looked upon as "collecting", which is frowned upon, if that's its only function.
Anyway, I'm kinda broke right now.
I'm a Mr. Mom.


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 22, 2004)

If you are designing Long Ten, than what the heck is Long 9 like?


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> If you are designing Long Ten, than what the heck is Long 9 like?


Funny - I don't know, what is it like?

I've been told there is a Long Form 9, as a matter of fact.

"Long 10" is just the name I'll call my personal form of all the techniques in the system. (One side - I'm not crazy.)
Heh, hope I'm not misleading anyone to think I'm designing a Long Form 10 for EP's system. 
No, this is just my crappy little creation.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

You could also give Skip a call and see if he can take a photo of it for you so you could make one of your own and put it on your wall too...

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				DeilGyre said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a list of all the Family Related Techniques.
> There was a poster of them by Skip Hancock on our studio wall.
> I'm currently on my own, and don't have a copy.
> I am going to design my own "Long Form 10", including every technique plus its extension, and am going to group them this way.
> ...


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> You could also give Skip a call and see if he can take a photo of it for you so you could make one of your own and put it on your wall too...
> 
> Chicago Green Dragon
> 
> :asian:


I don't want a poster, just a list of the Family Related Moves for my form.
I'll drop in on him via Email, anyway. 
Thanks.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 22, 2004)

Ahh ok sorry bout the mis understanding in my reply

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 22, 2004)

If you run a "Search" here, the Master Keys are addressed many times.  Dennis Conatser may be of some assistance also.  

 -Michael


----------



## cdhall (Mar 22, 2004)

DeilGyre said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a list of all the Family Related Techniques.
> There was a poster of them by Skip Hancock on our studio wall.
> I'm currently on my own, and don't have a copy.
> I am going to design my own "Long Form 10", including every technique plus its extension, and am going to group them this way.
> ...


I've long considered making such a list myself. If you get the list, please let me know. 

Otherwise, your form will have 154 techniques?

It will take what 25mins to perform? I think Long 4 takes me about 3mins and I think it has 20 techniques or so.


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> I've long considered making such a list myself. If you get the list, please let me know.
> Otherwise, your form will have 154 techniques?
> It will take what 25mins to perform? I think Long 4 takes me about 3mins and I think it has 20 techniques or so.


Actually Long 4 has 39 techninues, plus the isolations at the beginning and after Circling Windmills. 
So if 40 techniques takes you 3 minutes, then 4X that amount is 12 minutes. Roughly 160 techniques, divided into 720 seconds, equals around 4.5 seconds per technique.  I don't know how long it would _actually_ take, though.  I'd say 15-20 minutes.  
I imagine myself someday an old man on a early morning beach, doing my Long 10 in front of the crashing waves and rising sun.
:ubercool: 
I'm still looking for that particular list. When I find it, I'll post it here or PM you, Cdhall.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2004)

DeilGyre said:
			
		

> The poster was taken down.
> Actually, Skip's approach to teaching spontaneity doesn't closely follow that idea anymore. Last time I checked, it was more along the lines of Master Key movements; Hammer, Thrust, Whip, Launch.
> And doing a form like this might be looked upon as "collecting", which is frowned upon, if that's its only function.
> Anyway, I'm kinda broke right now.
> I'm a Mr. Mom.


Preservation of the art is not frowned upon. If you attempt to gain fighting ability from composing such a form, you might be barking up the wrong tree; however, I don't think the study of Hammer, Thrust, and Whip, was developed to negate forms.(I'm defending forms on another thread)
Sean


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Preservation of the art is not frowned upon. If you attempt to gain fighting ability from composing such a form, you might be barking up the wrong tree; however, I don't think the study of Hammer, Thrust, and Whip, was developed to negate forms.(I'm defending forms on another thread)
> Sean


Collecting for the only purpose of being a collector is a waste.
When you learn a form, you're supposed to use it as a tool to elevate other skills, basics, etc. Doing a form is not just for doing a form.
Forms are an exercise for practicing other skills.
So when I do Long 2, for instance, I'm paying careful Attention to one specific thing I want to work on; My stances throughout. Or my breathing. Or being relaxed. Etc. 
I don't think of increasing fighting ability when I make forms, but I think they can help, actually.

Of course, one could say - Forms are an expression of your basic skills. So if your forms are crap, so might b your basics (or your ability to link together techniques in the air without a partner.) 
And you could say that practicing forms over and over increases your level of fitness, coordination, and basics.
So if 2 martial artists were alike, except one practiced forms for 20 years and the other did not, I would say the former artist had better skill.
It's all a matter of repetition, you know.

Honestly, I've seen all 3 sides of this argument, people pro or against forms, and those who like both. They boil down to this -
1. MA good at sparring but suck at forms.
2. MA good at forms but suck at fighting.
3. MA great at both.
Frankly, MA who bad mouth either format are only doing so because they aren't any good at one of them. It's either testosterone-driven egotism and/or sour grapes.

One more time:
FORMs are expressions of your BASIC SKILLS.
FREESTYLE (sparring) is an expression of your skill to use basics EXTEMPORANEOUSLY.
A well-rounded MA can do both.

Any of this being talked about in your other thread?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 22, 2004)

DeilGyre said:
			
		

> Collecting for the only purpose of being a collector is a waste.
> When you learn a form, you're supposed to use it as a tool to elevate other skills, basics, etc. Doing a form is not just for doing a form.
> Forms are an exercise for practicing other skills.
> So when I do Long 2, for instance, I'm paying careful Attention to one specific thing I want to work on; My stances throughout. Or my breathing. Or being relaxed. Etc.
> ...


Not yet, I'm still trying to justify there existance. You forgot #4 Bad at forms, Bad at fighting. (ha ha)
Sean


----------



## rschoon (Mar 23, 2004)

The Master Key Techniques are listed in the 2nd Brown Manual.  That is not quite what you are looking for but it will get you a lot closer.


----------



## rschoon (Mar 23, 2004)

rschoon said:
			
		

> The Master Key Techniques are listed in the 2nd Brown Manual.  That is not quite what you are looking for but it will get you a lot closer.




They are quite closely related. :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 23, 2004)

rschoon said:
			
		

> They are quite closely related. :asian:


He "was" talking about the 154 techs listed by catagory. When you list techs by master key, you may choose any tech and list the 154 as they stem from that tech from closest to furthest in relation. That would be cool to be able to do, to have 154 mk forms for 154 techs, each containing 154 techs. I would personaly avoid the hassle, but its "your" journey. :asian: 
Sean


----------

